# Warning * Warning



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Be prepared to be blown away when Rusty Brown starts posting pictures taken Sunday at BBSP. This will cause you much anxiety and make you want to immediately go out and purchase a big lens...(right MT??)

Also, not only does Rusty shot with a 500 glass, but the birds were literally posing for him, some less than 15 feet away. You name the bird, it was there...red, blue, brown, wax-wing, big, little, and a magnificant screaming hawk...

I, on the other hand, was tagging along with my 18-70. Guess what I'm in the market for now...????

Anyway, here is a shot of the dawn of a great day...Rusty we're waiting for the birds.... :smile: :smile:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That is so cool it has to be unreal!

Nice shot.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I was going to say it's such a hot photo that the grass looks like it's on fire! 

Wow Mike that's an awesome photo!

(I'm beginning to get the feeling that trees see you coming and break away from forests to stand in that 'lone tree' pose just for you!)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Hmmm..*

Is this an HDR?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to guess a 'yes' to that... one reason I'm guessing yes is that I notice my eyes seem to have started to react to photos like this... and I don't know exactly what they react to, except to suggest it is the 'intenseness' of the photograph. I bet that doesn't make sense. Nevermind I'll go sit somewhere quiet and wait.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice pic


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all...yes Rusty and Karen it is a HDR. They are probably easy to recognize because I'm still learning how to do them. However, in this shot I really wanted to oversaturate to get that surrealistic feeling. 

...But when all is said and done...the amazing sunrise really was there....wish I could have captured the real colors...but I'm glad I was out there...it was beautiful.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful Mike. You really were able to give it a surreal feeling and I like that a lot. That really must have been a spectacular sunrise. Thank you for catching it for us.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shot, You are right.. you really cannot capture those colors accurately. Rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Very nice shot and post processing. Nice saturation and I love the way you composed it.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Look over your shoulder Rusty... here comes Capt Mike. Outstanding image! Guess I'm just an HDR kinda guy at heart.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Utterly flawless MIKE....Some of your best post-processing yet...(THAT IVE SEEN)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Capn'. I bet that poor tree is getting "shutter shy"!
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What/where is "BBSP" ?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Sorry...*



Pocketfisherman said:


> What/where is "BBSP" ?


Bet that's been driving you nuts. It's Brazos Bend State Park about 25 miles south of Houston.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Gorgeous image, Mike. the colors are awesome. I love the contrast of the tree against the sky. And great framing


----------

